
Google hangout and raspberry pi = automation at your finger tips - albert007_d
A ready to use raspberry pi bootable-image(open source project), lets you keep your raspi connected to the internet. Using google-hangout, issue chat-commands to your raspi to do stuff for you. I kept my GSM-sim card connected to raspi using Huawei-E173, now i can access sms send&#x2F;receive from anywhere in the world - no need to pay expensive roaming charges.
RBox is a lightweight linux distribution built with buildroot to turn your raspi into xmpp-chat-bot. No matter where you are on the planet, you can control your raspi and its peripherals just by sending chat messages.
Here are the details:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;albert-david.blogspot.de&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;rbox-remotely-deployed-gsm-sim.html
======
detaro
Cool project!

If you submit the link and not a text-post including the link more people will
look at your submission.

